# Intech Studio Grid - Modular MIDI Controllers



## whinecellar (May 20, 2022)

Hey Guys,

I'm shocked that a search turned up nothing about this line of really slick modular MIDI controllers. Same idea as the Palette/Monogram stuff, but looks much nicer IMO (black metal panels), great features, and the prices are decent. Anyone use these? This might be the closest I've found to my ideal controller setup so far:

https://intech.studio/grid-controllers/overview


----------



## method1 (May 20, 2022)

Nice find!


----------



## whinecellar (May 20, 2022)

method1 said:


> Nice find!


Indeed - the more I look at their stuff, the more impressed I am. Really well implemented!


----------



## ryanstrong (May 20, 2022)

Yeah good find! The grid editor software looks pretty nice.

A touch on the pricier side but more than likely worth it if the tactile side of it feels substantial and not cheap/plastic-y.


----------



## tonio_ (May 20, 2022)

ryanstrong said:


> Yeah good find! The grid editor software looks pretty nice.
> 
> A touch on the pricier side but more than likely worth it if the tactile side of it feels substantial and not cheap/plastic-y.


Compared to Monogram it's actually quite alright I think and you don't have to get any "core modules" for it to work. And it's actually cheaper than the handmade ones like the Nuances or ExC-3

I'm seriously eyeing these things out, this close to pulling the trigger


----------



## whinecellar (May 20, 2022)

ryanstrong said:


> Yeah good find! The grid editor software looks pretty nice.
> 
> A touch on the pricier side but more than likely worth it if the tactile side of it feels substantial and not cheap/plastic-y.


Yep. From everything I've read, the parts seem high quality - "audio grade" (?) metal shaft faders, aluminum panels, Eurorack sized, etc. The fit & finish looks great too; tight, precise fit, low profile.

I think I'm going to give them a whirl. They're also on a Superbooth sale until May 26 (code at checkout is GRIDBOOTH22). I'll report back once I have them!


----------



## method1 (May 20, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Yep. From everything I've read, the parts seem high quality - "audio grade" (?) metal shaft faders, aluminum panels, Eurorack sized, etc. The fit & finish looks great too; tight, precise fit, low profile.
> 
> I think I'm going to give them a whirl. They're also on a Superbooth sale until May 26 (code at checkout is GRIDBOOTH22). I'll report back once I have them!


Which setup are you going for?


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm shocked that a search turned up nothing about this line of really slick modular MIDI controllers. Same idea as the Palette/Monogram stuff, but looks much nicer IMO (black metal panels), great features, and the prices are decent. Anyone use these? This might be the closest I've found to my ideal controller setup so far:
> 
> https://intech.studio/grid-controllers/overview





I have them.

Ony the PB04 which has the faders, knobs and buttons.

Where do i start? hmmm...


I had an issue with the first one i got. It woudnt connect to my macs. I have like 4. It only kind of connected with a very old 2012 macbook. I tried everything and tried contacting support.

Its an Eurpean company and seems they dont believe in mac computers or something. They dont have macs to test or they do by emulations not sure. The midi editor is based on Juce.

But its that sort of folks that REALLY like to tweak stuff. So windows and a lot of code and a lot of extra stuff so you get all the amazing posibilties you will never use more than 0.01% the ways midi is normally used.

Case in point, the support systme is Discord. Like WTF is is Discord?! Turns out its a huge thing almost every gamer and kid knows. Its all hashtags so trying to trouble shoot my issue was pointless.

Of course every comment from everyone including support, whihc im guessing are answering at 2AM whre they at? , was basically there is somethign wrong with logic and i should check logic out etc.
And of course if i said no, i ve been using logic for 20 years with hundreds of midi gadets and its definitely something wrong with this intech controller.

At the end they where kind enough to send me a replacement for free. So thats cool.

but...

didnt work either.

This time it connected but it would drop midi. And back to discord all over again with who knows who was answering. And of course its logic. and mac and logic is the issue etc.
So i trouble shoot making sure the midi chord was connected. The midi monitor was showing etc when it drops and so on.

It took a loooooooooonng while but at the end the issue is that USB-C connector they have. It just didnt work with a USB-C to USB-A cable. And didnt work with the USB-C to USB-C cable it came with. I had another USB to USB and finally the connecton stopped dropping midi and it works now. But it was also dropping the connection. so it was two similar issues happaning at once. sometimes it dropped connection, other times just midi. so it diesnt make sense it was the cable if it was connecting but dropping midi but it made sense when it was the connection. so both together was confusing.


Lets go back to that tweak thing again.

The app is super super deep. Its not like touch fader assing midi cc 11. nope. it has tons of options. and they dont called it filter resonance, its some wierd name for cc76 so it took me a while to setup, plus all the odd issues it was having. And its always being updated with more and more features for who knows what. They are aiming it also at the photoshop/avid etc market as well as who knows what.... its that sort of midi lala land of using midi to perform whale like noises in csound while triggering the coffe machine with certain light colors and all that nonsense.

but overall, im happy with it. it works, i have midi cc1, cc7, cc11, and dummycc33 for logic fader movements.
And then the knobs for filter cutoff, res, attack and release which to me are the most usefull for synth when sequencing .
The buttons i was going to use it for keyswitching but decided imma going to keep doing separate tracks.

I like it better than the pallete becuase its one device and without a hub. And can expand. I might add another of knobs only to use it on my virus TI which has some weird midi assignments for filter etc.
I like the size so i can keep it next to my typing keyboard and im not doing long orchestral dynamics. faders are better than korg nanocontroller but not as good as the 3d printed etsy controller i have with long faders.
Its useful, does what its suppose to do. I like the new fader with knobs where the faders are longer.

so not sure if you have any specific questions i can answer. the only issue might have been resolved by now with the usb c cable and midi dropping. And ive read around that usb-c connectors are an issue elsehwere as well.
For those who get it and have similar issue the fix is easy; just a usb c to usb c cable not the one that comes with it. which as a normal adult male in music production/engineering i have boxes of random tangled cable plus the 2 boxes chillbot gave that now just lie in my basement looking like a set for a torture chmaber music video based on hellraser.


----------



## whinecellar (May 20, 2022)

method1 said:


> Which setup are you going for?


I just ordered a pair of the EF44's for 8 faders & knobs. Right now I'm using a Behringer X-Touch Compact which I've loved for several years - 9 luxurious feeling faders, knobs, tons of buttons and two layers, so it more than covers my needs - but it's ANYTHING but "compact." My desk space is always an ergonomic battle. If these work well, it will be a massive improvement in that regard.

And honestly, as much as I love the feel of the X-Touch faders, 100mm might be too long for riding CCs; 60 is about perfect for me. We'll see!


----------



## whinecellar (May 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> I have them....


Thanks for all that - makes me a tad nervous, but I'm willing to take the gamble...


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Thanks for all that - makes me a tad nervous, but I'm willing to take the gamble...



oh yeah, they are good if you need something like it. just fyi stuff if you ran into issues. And as i remeber they ship from europe via dhl so it takes a while.

all that anyone has to do if its not connecting is use a usb-c to usb-c cable instead of the one it comes with.


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2022)

And this is the 3d printed i mentioned above. 









5x5 MIDI Controllers
 

Custom MIDI and audio controllers for sound engineers, music composers, content creators, sound mixers, and more.




themidimaker.com





I asked for 4x4 and the guy did it. but the software editor is via chrome midi.


----------



## method1 (May 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> oh yeah, they are good if you need something like it. just fyi stuff if you ran into issues. And as i remeber they ship from europe via dhl so it takes a while.
> 
> all that anyone has to do if its not connecting is use a usb-c to usb-c cable instead of the one it comes with.


Good to know, thanks! I was looking at the AI FVDE thing as well, but after seeing it misbehaving on Daniel James' stream I had 2nd thoughts.

I bought a controller from themidimaker as well, it's ok for the price, mine arrived with 1 fader not working but I managed to fix it myself with some soldering. If it hadn't had that issue I'd probably be more keen on recommending one.


----------



## DCPImages (May 20, 2022)

I use these InTech products and find them to be extremely good (In fact, I use them in preference to my monogram controllers). My preferred configuration is to use the PBF4 (4 buttons 4 faders 4 dials) as a CC & transport controller. I use it in combination with BU16 (16 buttons) for keyswitches. Once you set them up the way you want them, they are plug and play (no brain, USB power, expandable, highly portable, robust). The makers deserve to do well with these products. I am a paying customer with no company links.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> I have them.
> 
> Ony the PB04 which has the faders, knobs and buttons.
> 
> ...


For the record I have had two on a Windows machine and haven't had any issues but haven't been power using them yet. On the discord they did have a ton of Mac issues and went all hands on deck to resolve them and I think as of a month ago they released software and firmware fixes. I absolutely love them.


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> For the record I have had two on a Windows machine and haven't had any issues but haven't been power using them yet. On the discord they did have a ton of Mac issues and went all hands on deck to resolve them and I think as of a month ago they released software and firmware fixes. I absolutely love them.



yeah, im guessing they might have been surpised on the amount customers from the usa using macs. They defenity care and make updates which is good. But they are defintly geeky windows dudes lol. Windows, Discord and GitHub makes me believe they were aiming this product at a more techy crowd and might have some plans for some sort of advance 3rd party integrations or something or advance user mods etc. Which not bad of course but they could very well implement an easy mode and a more traditional forum for users to trouble shoot themselves with good search functions. I doubt any users here will find my posts or in discord by searchig hashtags.
And Templates for musicans would be good.

I like it a lot also. I find it more useful than my large fader controllers since its just next my keyboard. For simple fader rides, some midi cc for expression etc its just a wrist movement away instead of a longer stride with biger faders.

Im really tempted to get the knobs to control synths not near me like the virus ti snow, which lacks a lot of knobs.


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2022)

method1 said:


> Good to know, thanks! I was looking at the AI FVDE thing as well, but after seeing it misbehaving on Daniel James' stream I had 2nd thoughts.
> 
> I bought a controller from themidimaker as well, it's ok for the price, mine arrived with 1 fader not working but I managed to fix it myself with some soldering. If it hadn't had that issue I'd probably be more keen on recommending one.



Oh my midimaker had one issue. Everything was on midi channel 3. Now with the chorme midi its good to chnage it up.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> yeah, im guessing they might have been surpised on the amount customers from the usa using macs. They defenity care and make updates which is good. But they are defintly geeky windows dudes lol. Windows, Discord and GitHub makes me believe they were aiming this product at a more techy crowd and might have some plans for some sort of advance 3rd party integrations or something or advance user mods etc. Which not bad of course but they could very well implement an easy mode and a more traditional forum for users to trouble shoot themselves with good search functions. I doubt any users here will find my posts or in discord by searchig hashtags.
> And Templates for musicans would be good.
> 
> I like it a lot also. I find it more useful than my large fader controllers since its just next my keyboard. For simple fader rides, some midi cc for expression etc its just a wrist movement away instead of a longer stride with biger faders.
> ...


I think they are at risk of suffering from allowing for too much control. It's definately an open system they have there where you can code it to do whatever you want but it's a good and bad thing. Hopefully they don't suffer too much because of it as it's really a super flexible system.

I noticed for Superbooth in some of the shots there was a module that they had where it looked like a touch screen version for x y pad usage. Hasn't been a comment or release date or even confirmation on it but that's definately what I am waiting for...just a module for XY


----------



## DCPImages (May 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> yeah, im guessing they might have been surpised on the amount customers from the usa using macs. They defenity care and make updates which is good. But they are defintly geeky windows dudes lol. Windows, Discord and GitHub makes me believe they were aiming this product at a more techy crowd and might have some plans for some sort of advance 3rd party integrations or something or advance user mods etc. Which not bad of course but they could very well implement an easy mode and a more traditional forum for users to trouble shoot themselves with good search functions. I doubt any users here will find my posts or in discord by searchig hashtags.
> And Templates for musicans would be good.
> 
> I like it a lot also. I find it more useful than my large fader controllers since its just next my keyboard. For simple fader rides, some midi cc for expression etc its just a wrist movement away instead of a longer stride with biger faders.
> ...


I use Intech on a MAC M1 no problems!


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I think they are at risk of suffering from allowing for too much control. It's definately an open system they have there where you can code it to do whatever you want but it's a good and bad thing. Hopefully they don't suffer too much because of it as it's really a super flexible system.
> 
> I noticed for Superbooth in some of the shots there was a module that they had where it looked like a touch screen version for x y pad usage. Hasn't been a comment or release date or even confirmation on it but that's definately what I am waiting for...just a module for XY


oh i just saw it. very very cool. Coming in august.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> oh i just saw it. very very cool. Coming in august.



Well that's an insta buy. I missed this but my August pay is for sure getting shipped to intech.


----------



## tonio_ (May 21, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> yeah, im guessing they might have been surpised on the amount customers from the usa using macs. They defenity care and make updates which is good. But they are defintly geeky windows dudes lol. Windows, Discord and GitHub makes me believe they were aiming this product at a more techy crowd and might have some plans for some sort of advance 3rd party integrations or something or advance user mods etc. Which not bad of course but they could very well implement an easy mode and a more traditional forum for users to trouble shoot themselves with good search functions. I doubt any users here will find my posts or in discord by searchig hashtags.
> And Templates for musicans would be good.
> 
> I like it a lot also. I find it more useful than my large fader controllers since its just next my keyboard. For simple fader rides, some midi cc for expression etc its just a wrist movement away instead of a longer stride with biger faders.
> ...


Being a geeky windows dude myself, I totally love the concept. I feel like the open source nature of these controller is great and the fact that you can do some logic adjustments for each individual button/fader/pot/encoder is so good. You can make some really complex setups for controlling so many things with just 1 module, at least in theory. I took the plunge yesterday and just bought the one with 4 60mm faders. Can't wait to get my hands on it

I can see how people who don't really want to deal with all that might get turned off a little by that and I think that they definitely should look into making templates and an "easy mode" (maybe something like Scratch coding?). I personally hate macs with a passion for many reasons, but that is completely irrelevant here. 

I don't really agree with Discord being a bad platform for support however. It breaks down a lot of communications barriers that come with a forum or with email based support AND if someone is having really too much trouble, they can go into screen-sharing mode and voice chat straight away without having to move to another platform etc, etc. It might take a bit of getting used to, but one thing I can say is: don't mind the hashtags. The search function is there in the top right and you don't need to type anything other than what you're searching for and apply the filters that you need.

With that being said, how is the build and the feel of the things? Looks quite solid from the photos


----------



## whinecellar (May 21, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> how is the build and the feel of the things? Looks quite solid from the photos


I’m anxious to find out when mine show up, but I certainly haven’t seen anything that looks better or more solid. I couldn’t bring myself to buy anything made of 3D printed plastic! Here’s hoping they’re as good as they seem to be…


----------



## gsilbers (May 21, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Being a geeky windows dude myself, I totally love the concept. I feel like the open source nature of these controller is great and the fact that you can do some logic adjustments for each individual button/fader/pot/encoder is so good. You can make some really complex setups for controlling so many things with just 1 module, at least in theory. I took the plunge yesterday and just bought the one with 4 60mm faders. Can't wait to get my hands on it
> 
> I can see how people who don't really want to deal with all that might get turned off a little by that and I think that they definitely should look into making templates and an "easy mode" (maybe something like Scratch coding?). I personally hate macs with a passion for many reasons, but that is completely irrelevant here.
> 
> ...



I didn’t find discord useful at all as the main support portal. If it was like vi control and additionally had a discord thing then cool.
But support was fast at odd hours which I doubt would continue.
But most people there seem very young and into windows. And the search function via hashtag is kinda useless imo.
So something as simple as not connecting was very difícult to resolve. I do like that later I’d have the option to chat with support directly. And also as a business you get so many random issues which rage from basic newbie to complex trying to do something so i don’t see support using something like discord where everything seems to be geared towards live precense. It’ll burn them out I think.
Hanging out there to see tweaks and mods etc might be useful I suppose. Like a community etc. but as a place to use a as a search to troubleshoot Myself wasn’t fruitful.

Anyways, that’s beside the main points,

The build is good. Feels it has weight. The fader are a little on the soft side but much better than a nano korg
And other commercial controllers.

I have the 4 knob, 4 fader , 4 button version and I’m already noticing the new one w/o the buttons and longer faders might have sturdier faders.

I do feel the knobs are stronger though. The buttons even stronger and maybe a little on the strong side.

The faders on mine do have some friction/weight but also it’s easy to move. I don’t feel like the faders are cheap but also not the strongest.
Since the guys might have design the units for live dj use they should hold up on regular use.

The flat layout and size is excellent.
Fits right next my Apple keyboard.
The way I’m using it is for small wrist size movements which lets me be extra quick when working as most of the stuff I do is small stuff at a time.

The base is actually very well built.
The magnets are strong.

You’d like the software. Although some of the implementation is odd. 
It also uses banks and several features for live use where a small unit can have a lot of funcionalities.
So for example you could assign regular midi for composer stuff and set that bank to have blue lights, then switch around to another setup where it’s different midi/program changes etc and have a different set of lights for each bank so it can get deep and useful as a performance tool or Multi tool. 
And it’s based on juce and the layout is fairly well thought of but at the same time some functions should be easier imo. Every update it’s changes a little so maybe it’ll get better.
From what I remember it also does stuff outside the music midi world so each time you set up the faders etc you have to select how that fader will be used. And several other software type functions that not difficult per se, just that’s a little extra for the average Joe. 
There’s also that odd thing with midi that sometimes it’s 0-127 while other times it’s 1-128. I forget exactly the issue w that but remember having issues w logic. 
And the great part is as soon as you connect it the unit appears in gui and senses the movements. So visually very appealing to develop into more complex stuff instead of seeing long lists of numbers and hex etc.

It’s usb powered. Which is obvious but wanted to confirm for those who might have that question.


The only thing negative would be the size for some people. It’s the size of my keyboards number pad section and I know composers like to have more travel time for the expression faders for orchestral dynamic control. 
But for me it works for that and I just do them smaller and it’s just faster and easier than an iPad or larger control as it’s almost like typing a key command w/o seeing. 

I just can’t deal w too many controllers, tablets, midi stuff so for me this size and function is excelent and always thought the pallete was wierd having a base station and then having to buy the bundle while not liking the size of any of it.


----------



## gsilbers (May 21, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Well that's an insta buy. I missed this but my August pay is for sure getting shipped to intech.



How would you use it?

I know there’s Kontakt libraries that use x/y pad and assign midi CC.
But other than that I’m not sure how would i use it along w the pb4 I have.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 21, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> How would you use it?
> 
> I know there’s Kontakt libraries that use x/y pad and assign midi CC.
> But other than that I’m not sure how would i use it along w the pb4 I have.


My specific use case is for mantra.io and when you want to mix various effects together. Here is an example of the implementation. It's a pain in the ass to do with two sliders and I rather cross fade them on an x and y axis which the pad is ideal for and I have been using my phone and kraken instead interim. This is one of 10000 cases too of that nature where a joystick or x y pad is ideal.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 21, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> How would you use it?
> 
> I know there’s Kontakt libraries that use x/y pad and assign midi CC.
> But other than that I’m not sure how would i use it along w the pb4 I have.


Around 5:10 on here gives an idea of what an XY can do as I'm doing with musikraken (but rather a dedicated module for).


----------



## tonio_ (May 24, 2022)

Just ordered the EF44 (the one with the touch encoders and 6mm faders). Can't wait!


----------



## Zanshin (May 24, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Just ordered the EF44 (the one with the touch encoders and 6mm faders). Can't wait!


Me too this last weekend. I have a 16n from Slate + Ash which is awesome but I need something more compact to sit in front of a stream deck XL (and I almost never use more than 4 faders).

If it's as nice as I anticipate I'll get the x-y as well


----------



## tonio_ (May 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Me too this last weekend. I have a 16n from Slate + Ash which is awesome but I need something more compact to sit in front of a stream deck XL (and I almost never use more than 4 faders).
> 
> If it's as nice as I anticipate I'll get the x-y as well


Yeah same here! And the buttons too for keyswitches :D

Has your order been dispatched yet? Still waiting for an email and getting a bit worried that it might not come this weekend


----------



## Zanshin (May 25, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Yeah same here! And the buttons too for keyswitches :D
> 
> Has your order been dispatched yet? Still waiting for an email and getting a bit worried that it might not come this weekend


I think they need to make our stuff first. I think it said it something, we have the materials to make it and we anticipate it being sent out in 10 days. I will nudge you as soon as I see a ship email.


----------



## tonio_ (May 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I think they need to make our stuff first. I think it said it something, we have the materials to make it and we anticipate it being sent out in 10 days. I will nudge you as soon as I see a ship email.


Thanks a lot! Hmm strange I don't believe I saw something like that when I ordered mine, although they did say to write to them if I didn't receive an email within 24 hours, so I'll probably @ them on discord


----------



## Zanshin (May 25, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Thanks a lot! Hmm strange I don't believe I saw something like that when I ordered mine, although they did say to write to them if I didn't receive an email within 24 hours, so I'll probably @ them on discord


Yeah I'd love if it shipped sooner, let me know what you find out.

Here's a quote from the check out page:

"All parts for building your order are In Stock. Estimated shipping of your order is in 10 business days."


----------



## tonio_ (May 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah I'd love if it shipped sooner, let me know what you find out.
> 
> Here's a quote from the check out page:
> 
> "All parts for building your order are In Stock. Estimated shipping of your order is in 10 business days."


Well I just got an email saying that I'll be receiving it starting 26th June :'( They had too many orders!


----------



## Zanshin (May 25, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Well I just got an email saying that I'll be receiving it starting 26th June :'( They had too many orders!


Yeah me too, 22 of June-ish. I'll probably just make myself forget about it and then be pleasantly surprised when it just shows up.


----------



## mobiuscog (Jun 10, 2022)

My EF44 just turned up (ordered 17th May). I've had a quick look around it, and completely agree with everything gsilbers said.

In addition, I found that the UI is not necessarily straightforward - I thought I'd mapped it as I wanted, but in Studio One it seemed to be responding differently. I'll spend more time after work trying to set things up. It would have been really nice if there was a default profile for 4 faders as a typical 'expression' controller.

I think I would also like to change the fader knobs to be the flat ones similar to those you see on a console - I don't know if there are any suitable small replacements, but something I can look for. Those provided are fine, but I guess it just depends on what you prefer as a feel.

Overall, I'm very happy with the way it looks/feels/works and just need some time to learn/customise it. For a small company hand-producing these, it's a really nice bit of kit !


----------



## greggybud (Jun 12, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> And this is the 3d printed i mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine works fine. It's 3D but I really never notice that. Probably the biggest issue, if it is an issue, is that these are semi-permanent. To change the MIDI assignments isn't immediate like more expensive controllers. You won't get the luxury feel of say...the JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro, but I can survive without that.

I love the long 100mm throw.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 12, 2022)

greggybud said:


> Mine works fine. It's 3D but I really never notice that. Probably the biggest issue, if it is an issue, is that these are semi-permanent. To change the MIDI assignments isn't immediate like more expensive controllers. You won't get the luxury feel of say...the JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro, but I can survive without that.
> 
> I love the long 100mm throw.


they updated it so you can use google chrome midi to change parameters. google chrome is like an editor for it now. but yeah, not like a button to change several at once. I'm always using the same so I'm ok.


----------



## onnomusic (Jun 14, 2022)

mobiuscog said:


> My EF44 just turned up (ordered 17th May). I've had a quick look around it, and completely agree with everything gsilbers said.
> 
> In addition, I found that the UI is not necessarily straightforward - I thought I'd mapped it as I wanted, but in Studio One it seemed to be responding differently. I'll spend more time after work trying to set things up. It would have been really nice if there was a default profile for 4 faders as a typical 'expression' controller.
> 
> ...


Nice! 

I was curious about these as well, and wanted to ask you something. The endless encoders, how noticeable are the "ticks"? Would you use them for let's say the cutoff of a softsynth? or is it too "clicky" for that?


----------



## mobiuscog (Jun 14, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> I was curious about these as well, and wanted to ask you something. The endless encoders, how noticeable are the "ticks"? Would you use them for let's say the cutoff of a softsynth? or is it too "clicky" for that?


They're very clicky, moreso than my Arturia Keystep pro. I probably wouldn't use them for anything that I wanted to smoothly (or quickly) adjust, but would instead assign a fader (on a different page).


----------



## greggybud (Jun 14, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> they updated it so you can use google chrome midi to change parameters. google chrome is like an editor for it now. but yeah, not like a button to change several at once. I'm always using the same so I'm ok.


Exactly. The seller was very responsive, you get choice of colors, and midi assignments of course. To be honest, I doubt I'll ever use all 5 sliders plus 5 knobs. If I did, I would invest in something like the FaderMaster. I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 28, 2022)

My Intech EF44 arrived yesterday (US). Initial impressions are very good. I didn't read the manual or watch any videos but I was able to assign the faders to CCs fairly fast. The editor looks DEEP though haha.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 28, 2022)

I just got my two EF44 modules in and they are just what I had hoped for - they look and feel great. However, one initial issue I’m not sure how to work around: they show up on a Mac as an external keyboard, which means my existing main keyboard custom assignments no longer work; it’s as if the Intech becomes the main external keyboard (which of course it’s not), and my existing keyboard becomes a second external keyboard and no longer does what it's supposed to do.

Example: I have all my Function keys assigned to commands in Logic, but when I plug in the Intech, those keys revert to standard function keys on the Mac, like adjusting brightness, volume, etc., rather than acting as custom function keys as I’ve assigned them. When I unplug the Intech, they revert to expected behavior.

I have yet to figure out a way around this, and I sure hope it's possible - otherwise this isn't going to work!


----------



## onnomusic (Jun 28, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I just got my two EF44 modules in and they are just what I had hoped for - they look and feel great. However, one initial issue I’m not sure how to work around: they show up on a Mac as an external keyboard, which means my existing main keyboard custom assignments no longer work; it’s as if the Intech becomes the main external keyboard (which of course it’s not), and my existing keyboard becomes a second external keyboard and no longer does what it's supposed to do.
> 
> Example: I have all my Function keys assigned to commands in Logic, but when I plug in the Intech, those keys revert to standard function keys on the Mac, like adjusting brightness, volume, etc., rather than acting as custom function keys as I’ve assigned them. When I unplug the Intech, they revert to expected behavior.
> 
> I have yet to figure out a way around this, and I sure hope it's possible - otherwise this isn't going to work!


hey man!

That is weird, with external keyboard, do you mean as a standard "qwerty keyboard"? 
did you check your system preferences to see if anything changes there? (Use f1 f2 etc....) 

Also, wanted to ask you. The endless encoders, do they have clicks? and if so, would you be comfortable using them for filter cutoff etc?


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 29, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> hey man!
> 
> That is weird, with external keyboard, do you mean as a standard "qwerty keyboard"?
> did you check your system preferences to see if anything changes there? (Use f1 f2 etc....)
> ...



I finally figured it out: yes, the Mac sees them as an external (QWERTY) keyboard, and for some reason it reset some of my keyboard settings in system preferences. Once I reset all that, I’m good to go. This is on a MacBook Pro 6-core i7 running Mojave 10.14.6, connected through a CalDigit TS3+ Thunderbolt hub. 

Simple MIDI assignments couldn’t be easier using the editor app once you figure it out - but man, it’s not intuitive, and as others have said, it’s obviously aimed at hard-core tweakers. It could use a manual that assumes you are starting from scratch.

Otherwise, this is exactly what I’ve been looking for and takes up a tiny fraction of the space of my Behringer X-Touch “Compact.” The faders feel decent… definitely better than cheap plastic controllers. Not as luxurious and smooth as the X-Touch, but for the massive improvement in real estate, I’ll take it. If I’m really nitpicking, I’m concerned that there’s no dust prevention material in the fader channels, so we will see how they fare long-term. Love that the boxes are made of metal though - feels like pro gear. 

The encoders do have detents so they’re probably not the best for filter cutoff off duties. If I saw right, one of their other models has smooth encoders though?


----------



## tonio_ (Jun 30, 2022)

Just got mine yesterday and I dig it! Wouldn't mind changing the fader caps to flatter ones though, but I have no idea which ones to get and whether there's a standard for these things. Anyone got any advice? :D


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 30, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Just got mine yesterday and I dig it! Wouldn't mind changing the fader caps to flatter ones though, but I have no idea which ones to get and whether there's a standard for these things. Anyone got any advice? :D


I was thinking the same thing - I’ll let you know what I find!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 30, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I finally figured it out: yes, the Mac sees them as an external (QWERTY) keyboard, and for some reason it reset some of my keyboard settings in system preferences. Once I reset all that, I’m good to go. This is on a MacBook Pro 6-core i7 running Mojave 10.14.6, connected through a CalDigit TS3+ Thunderbolt hub.
> 
> Simple MIDI assignments couldn’t be easier using the editor app once you figure it out - but man, it’s not intuitive, and as others have said, it’s obviously aimed at hard-core tweakers. It could use a manual that assumes you are starting from scratch.
> 
> ...



For some reason my controller works on midi channel 2 in logic and in the editor its set to channel 1. when i set it to channel 0 it doesnt work. ive been ok working like this but wonder since you work in logic you had the same issue.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 30, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> For some reason my controller works on midi channel 2 in logic and in the editor its set to channel 1. when i set it to channel 0 it doesnt work. ive been ok working like this but wonder since you work in logic you had the same issue.


I did notice in the editor that the channels were offset by one which is weird (there’s no such thing as channel zero?!) - but I left it like that and it’s transmitting on channel 1…


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 21, 2022)

So, having gone back & forth on this quite a bit, I’ve decided to sell my pair of EF44s. After years on the Behringer’s 100mm faders and all the custom button/knob assignments I had on that thing, I miss it too much despite the size. 

I really love the Intech units, but they’re not the right solution for me. Brand new condition obviously. Happy to make someone a great deal!


----------



## BreakBeatDJ (Aug 21, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> So, having gone back & forth on this quite a bit, I’ve decided to sell my pair of EF44s. After years on the Behringer’s 100mm faders and all the custom button/knob assignments I had on that thing, I miss it too much despite the size.
> 
> I really love the Intech units, but they’re not the right solution for me. Brand new condition obviously. Happy to make someone a great deal!


Was it just the 60mm or the feel, what didn’t like? I have one on back order waiting to be filled. Very curious.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 21, 2022)

BreakBeatDJ said:


> Was it just the 60mm or the feel, what didn’t like? I have one on back order waiting to be filled. Very curious.


No, I actually came to like the 60mm faders - not a dealbreaker at all. The Intech is perfect in so many ways. Feels like top notch hardware.

I was just so used to the X-Touch after 5 years - it really became a crucial part of my workflow. It’s just so big that I hoped the Intech would be an ideal replacement. I’ve found a way to make the X-Touch work in my setup, and with all its buttons, knobs, etc., it’s just the better solution for me.


----------



## Delboy (Aug 22, 2022)

r the knobs etc Rubber or plastic ? .. just that with some devices these rubber types deteriorate over time and can get really sticky and there is nothing it seems out there to cure it bar getting replacement parts (if indeed the manufacturer sells them). For example our Nektar devices are prone to this although the company are very helpful with replacements. Roland another however they are not so easy to deal with since their move to Germany and our exit from Euro so we painted them in the end which has helped until that wears off.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 22, 2022)

I had good result with baking soda on Nektar sliders getting sticky.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 22, 2022)

Delboy said:


> r the knobs etc Rubber or plastic ? .. just that with some devices these rubber types deteriorate over time and can get really sticky and there is nothing it seems out there to cure it bar getting replacement parts (if indeed the manufacturer sells them). For example our Nektar devices are prone to this although the company are very helpful with replacements. Roland another however they are not so easy to deal with since their move to Germany and our exit from Euro so we painted them in the end which has helped until that wears off.


The Intech ones are high quality plastic. I hate that sticky rubber stuff!


----------



## Delboy (Aug 22, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> I had good result with baking soda on Nektar sliders getting sticky.


Didnt know that - thks ... will get the old ones out and give that a try and see if it works - cheers


----------



## Delboy (Aug 22, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> The Intech ones are high quality plastic. I hate that sticky rubber stuff!


Thks .. that is really good to know ... probably similar to the Monogram ones then !


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 22, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Thks .. that is really good to know ... probably similar to the Monogram ones then !


Yeah, I can't say enough good things about the Intech stuff. Amazing little pieces of gear - they look & feel way better than anything else I've seen. Totally pro.


----------



## Denkii (Aug 22, 2022)

I have a fader module and let's just say I am not a fan.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 12, 2022)

I have a non working EF44, it freezes up, it's been doing that since shortly after I received it. I went through troubleshooting on the discord and they said to email for a replacement. I did on July 17th, they got back to me on July 20th saying "We are sort on EF44 as it seems now. We can ship a new module to you in mid August." OK!

I emailed on September 5th to check in about my replacement. No response.

I emailed again 24 hours ago. No response.

It's past the 90 PayPal period. I am basically out of luck. Buyer fucking beware.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Sep 12, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I have a non working EF44, it freezes up, it's been doing that since shortly after I received it. I went through troubleshooting on the discord and they said to email for a replacement. I did on July 17th, they got back to me on July 20th saying "We are sort on EF44 as it seems now. We can ship a new module to you in mid August." OK!
> 
> I emailed on September 5th to check in about my replacement. No response.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with one of the two of mine. They sent a replacement and the replacement worked but it killed my working one....they did respond though and mentioned that around Sept 15th they would have inventory again to ship out another new one so maybe hold tight a bit. I emailed yesterday as well to see if they had any updates on the dating and I'm waiting on that too.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 12, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I had a similar issue with one of the two of mine. They sent a replacement and the replacement worked but it killed my working one....they did respond though and mentioned that around Sept 15th they would have inventory again to ship out another new one so maybe hold tight a bit. I emailed yesterday as well to see if they had any updates on the dating and I'm waiting on that too.


I appreciate you chiming in. I am pretty easy! A response email would go along way, feels bad when they keep sending promo emails meanwhile. Wtf.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Sep 12, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I appreciate you chiming in. I am pretty easy! A response email would go along way, feels bad when they keep sending promo emails meanwhile. Wtf.


I had that exact same reaction so I get it, it's what led me to send a status email to be honest. I probably would have exited stage left if I didn't see a lot of promise in what they are doing but the issues have been a downer for sure. The one working one I do have is solid though and they suspected my case might have been something strange in the pairing of the two board controllers I had.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 14, 2022)

UPDATE: Intech emailed this morning and said my replacement will be sent out tomorrow. I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 14, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> UPDATE: Intech emailed this morning and said my replacement will be sent out tomorrow. I am cautiously optimistic.


That is good to hear. I have been thinking of picking one of there controllers up but I would have avoided if the customer service was poor.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 14, 2022)

Markrs said:


> That is good to hear. I have been thinking of picking one of there controllers up but I would have avoided if the customer service was poor.


Actual interactions have been good. But unanswered emails really bug me. If I had to guess perhaps the company is having growing pains. As Warren Buffet famously said "It takes 20 years to build a reputation and five minutes to ruin it." I like the product and the tech seems good, hopefully they get the customer service part improved.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Sep 14, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> UPDATE: Intech emailed this morning and said my replacement will be sent out tomorrow. I am cautiously optimistic.


I got mine as well a day ago as an FYI


----------



## Trevor Meier (Oct 4, 2022)

Can anyone with an encoder unit verify whether the associated LED's dim with the value of the encoder? Are the LED colours assignable?


----------



## Denkii (Oct 4, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Can anyone with an encoder unit verify whether the associated LED's dim with the value of the encoder? Are the LED colours assignable?


Yes they do and yes they are.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 11, 2022)

Bummer:

_Hello,

We have unfortunate news to share with you, as on 5th of October our databases were compromised.

An intruder dropped all our databases and left a ransom note with their demands to "solve the issue". We don't settle with criminals. We contacted the authorities regarding this incident.

Throughout this incident, we have to think of the worst scenario, meaning the following data of yours potentially leaked: phone number, email address, name, delivery and billing address (name, street, city, country, postal code).

We DO NOT store, process or otherwise posses credit card or other payment related information, so such details were NOT leaked.

The attack happened, while we migrated couple of our services. We were able to identify the root cause, which was a human error and we were able to re-secure and harden our systems. We do have backups on all our databases, so your currently pending order fulfillment or other business dealt with us is not damaged or lost. After resolving this incident we were able to continue business as usual.

Please accept our deepest apologies for the inconveniences this data violation has caused and do not hesitate to reach out to us for any further questions.

Yours sincerely, 

*Kristóf Kerti*
Controller of Parameters @intechstudio
Company: Intech Studio Kft.
Address: 6640 Csongrad, Tanya 40
VAT: HU26696092 
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: https://intech.studio
Mobile/Skype: +36703650045_


----------



## spacepluk (Oct 11, 2022)

no passwords or credit cards leaked, it doesn't sound like a big deal


----------

